# Such a thing? Dual color light bar?



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

I use my truck for 3 things. 
1) Plowing
2) Work (heavy highway construction) 
3) Im a EMT and respond to the ambulance garage 3 miles down the road. 

Until now I have had two two trucks: Mine and the companies. My truck had a plow and a green light, and the company truck had a magnetic amber light that I would move over for plowing. The company dropped the fleet program and I am now getting paid (nicely) to drive my own truck. 

I really only want to have one light bar on the truck. Is there such a thing as a LED bar that would have one set of amber lights run by one switch and another set of green or blue lights run off a 2nd switch?

Ive looked around and found no answers from Galls, Whelan, etc. Plan B is to install a few strobes in the grill of the truck. I dont need a xmas tree display, just enough so people see the lights.


----------



## dalmatian (Aug 26, 2007)

We havea whelan light bar on our foresty unit. that have 4 amber corner leds strobes and then a second row of Red pretty cool set up Im pretty sure this is the company that set it up maybe they could help 
2 Way Communications
23 River Rd.
Newington, NH 03801
PH: 603-431-6288


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

I believe most lightbars can customized with colors and any number of switched. I know for sure you can get an LED lightbar with different color lights on seperate switches, but your lookin at big $$$. payup

I'll talk to a Whelen guy I know and see what he says.


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.sirennet.com/wh2010lb.html

Get your check book ready!


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Actually, you can do multiple colors with strobes, halogen rotators, conventional wig-wags and LEDs - all in the same bar. With some simple re-wiring, you can do it with basic dual rotator halogen mini bars where you run a clear outer dome and colored filters to give you the desired colors. Same deal for strobes by changing the filter dome.

Getting a little more complex, you can run a dual level bar with just about whatever combination you want. For instance, the upper level of my bar has 4 halogen rotators. I'm currently running all amber filters up there, but can easily change the filters to get any color I want. 

In the lower level, I'm running a combination of Gen3 & Gen4 LEDs - again all amber. I'd have to change LED units to change colors though. I also have 4 halogen wig-wags though where the color is driven by simple snap on filters. Again, changing colors is easy.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a whelen mini (like the one in the advertisement at the top of the post ) Half blue, half amber switched independently. So you can run either or...or both. I love it.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Isnt that what the Duo bar does from Whelen http://www.whelen.com/_AUTOMOTIVE/details_prod.php?head_id=4&cat_id=17&prod_id=464


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Whelen make a duo color lightbar that will change colors, see the below link. We are doing quite a few for volunteer firefighters/emts who also snowplow. We can do all different configurations that we tailer to what you need and most importantly what you want to spend.
http://www.strobesnmore.com/all-new-2010-whelen-duo-color-liberty-lightbar.html


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I used to do volunteer fire and rescue, I set up a whelen edge 8 head so that the outer 4 strobes ran off one switch, and the inner four ran off another. In the summer it was all red, but in winter I changed the end caps and outer lenses to amber and used them for plowing, while maintaining four center reds for emerency use. Before that I built a Jetstream bar with 5 rotators, same idea, inners had red filters and in winter outer pair had amber filters. Good to see strobesnmore addressing this issue, since its long been a question among FFs, since so many of them are plowers also.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Strobesnmore;1165125 said:


> Whelen make a duo color lightbar that will change colors, see the below link. We are doing quite a few for volunteer firefighters/emts who also snowplow. We can do all different configurations that we tailer to what you need and most importantly what you want to spend.
> http://www.strobesnmore.com/all-new-2010-whelen-duo-color-liberty-lightbar.html


*Strobes n' More ~ * What would a Liberty with a full bar that ALL was dual between red a amber cost? I know its not cheap, but I'm very interested in that and very curious. If you don't want to post the cost, can you PM it to me? Thanks!


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Check out Strobes-n-More web site. They have a light bar like what you are talking about. Whelen makes a light bar that will flash one color, then you can switch to another color for other purposes. Brookings(Torrent light bar), which they also sell has the diodes themselves change color. I also believe that SoundOff Signal also has the ability to switch colors. All three are sold by Strobes-n-More.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

http://responderpse.com/b71-360-Full-Dual-Color-LED-Lightbars-1.htm


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Anybody offer anything like this in a mini bar?


----------



## Newfie Plow (Nov 30, 2004)

*Couple of additional options....*

Here are a couple of options:

Whelen RDLPPAB - NEW Six DUO Amber/Blue Super-LED® Modules, Permanent Mount

http://www.whelen.com/_AUTOMOTIVE/details_prod.php?head_id=7&cat_id=93&prod_id=472#

L31 Series Super-LED® Beacon, Class 1 High Dome - Cast Aluminum Base

http://www.whelen.com/_AUTOMOTIVE/details_prod.php?head_id=1&cat_id=5&prod_id=303

For what ever reason Whelen is not advertising the split Blue/Amber L31 Series, while they publicly advertise the Red/Amber version....none the less, if either of you want to purchase the Blue/Amber version, just ask you local Whelen Dealer/Distributor to dig up the product code and pricing for you. ***Only the permanent mount version is available in split colors.

If you picture this, the top row/bank of leds would be blue and the lower row/bank of leds would be amber.

Presently to my knowledge, these are the only two true dual colour options the appear feasible to those in the plowing market that are relatively budget friendly.


----------



## SnowBallJack (Dec 27, 2010)

*Whelen is way over rated*



Newfie Plow;1170580 said:


> Here are a couple of options:
> 
> Whelen RDLPPAB - NEW Six DUO Amber/Blue Super-LED® Modules, Permanent Mount
> 
> ...


Whelen I think is way over rated. There new Duo Responder Lightbar is still 1W LED's Still 5 year warranty. No Accident Coverage. MSRP for $1,054.00 and only comes in a Amber/Blue option

The Osprey has a 6 Year Warranty, 2 Years Labor, 2 Year Accident Coverage. Comes in Red/Blue, Amber/Red, Amber/Blue and Red&Blue/Amber. But most of all it uses true 3W Linear Bi-Color CREE LED's, Made in the USA and is priced way less the Whelen at $519.98and 19 Integrated Flash Patterns


----------



## John911 (Mar 7, 2006)

*bunk*

Insurance issue is a joke. What liability insurance did you say your *import *comany carries?

Checked CREE website - no results for "bi-color" LEDs.

Whelen can deliver in any color and never uses "bi-color" LEDs because they cannot deliver optical precision required to meet SAE certifications.


----------



## SnowBallJack (Dec 27, 2010)

*Mean People Suck!*



John911;1183603 said:


> Insurance issue is a joke. What liability insurance did you say your *import *comany carries?
> 
> Checked CREE website - no results for "bi-color" LEDs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Snowball, never said anything bad about PSE911 as I have never even heard of them till this post and I am sure as you say they are a very reputable company and a great bunch of guys. However I have also never heard about accident coverage on a minibar till this post either. 

One correction on your other post is that the Osprey is made in China as 2 of the 3 companies that sent us samples sent them from China and all 3 are called the Osprey. My other post was removed most likely because I listed a site that sells them but just google Osprey and see for yourself.


----------

